# Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?



## Gunnar. (22. August 2012)

Moin moin,

Bin über dieses Bild bei FB gestolpert.

Weiß jemand genaues was dort "passiert" ist??

Für mich ist der Fisch Opfer einer "Aalschnur" oder einer Reißmomtage geworden.

http://up.picr.de/11586335hb.jpg


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Wie gestolpert?
Ist nicht deins?

Dann lösch mal bitte und mach n Link draus.|wavey:

Sieht für mich nach Aalschnur aus mit den ganzen Haken.|kopfkrat


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Bin über dieses Bild bei FB gestolpert.
> 
> ...



Moin Gunnar, #h

Ich tippe mal auf eine Aalschnur. 
Eine "Reißleine" wird von den betroffenen Personen meistens mit Drillingen versehen. Allerdings sind Wirbel bei Aalschnüren auch nicht gerade gebräuchlich. Dennoch tippe ich auf diese.
Ärgerlich ist´s allemal, zudem der Karpfen Qualen erleiden mußte. Diese Dramen spielen sich leider immer wieder ab. Und das sowohl unter, als auch über dem Wasser. An Land sind es meist Vögel, die ihr Leben lassen müssen. Seltener Säugetiere. Da der Mensch so ist wie er ist, läßt sich dieses Drama wohl nie vermeiden.  LEIDER !
Schnüre sind aber nur ein Teil der Hinterlassenschaften, die der Fauna gefährlich werden können. Plasteabfälle etc. tragen ein weiteres dazu bei.
Verantwortugsbewußtsein sieht anders aus.

Dennoch

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Gunnar. (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Hi Rolf,

Deine Überlegungen " Einzelhaken - keine Drillige - Wirbel"..... genau das ist auch mein "Problem". Daher ist die Zuordnung nicht eindeutig.....


----------



## Duke Nukem (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Sieht fast so aus, als wenn der Wirbel an einem verchromten Antitangleboom hängt.

  Hintergrund ist ein Tauchanzug vermutlich vom Hersteller Camaro.


  Andreas


----------



## NR.9 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Wäre es nicht sinnvoller bei FB mal bisl nachzuhaken wer solche Fotos veröffentlicht... und wer im Endeffekt derjenige ist der sowas macht ???

Habe bei sowas immer die Befürchtung das solche Bilder in der Öffentlichkeit kein gutes Bild auf uns Angler wirft - daher denke ich das solche Bilder nicht vervielfältigt werden sollten um diese "Dunkelziffer" von "bösen" Anglern möglichst gering zuhalten.

Solche Hardcore Aktivisten wie "PETRA" warten doch nur auf solche Bilder um uns wieder an den Pranger zustellen.


----------



## bonobo (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Wer legt Aalschnüre/Reißleinen ohne Widerhaken?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



bonobo schrieb:


> Wer legt Aalschnüre/Reißleinen ohne Widerhaken?




C&R Anhänger?|kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Hi NR.9

Bei  FB herrscht das gleiche rätselraten.
Keiner weiß was genaues.

Was PETA denkt ist mir egal.
Zumal in diesem Fall die Ursachen mit angeln nichts zutun hat...


----------



## The-Punisher (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Ohne Widerhaken ist es ja immerhin "Fisch-schonend" jedenfalls im Hakenbereich.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Leute. #d

Die Menschengruppe, die sowas macht müsste man für immer vom Wasser vertreiben.|krach:

Da es sich bei der Montage um ein abgerissenes Drachkovitch- System oder ein ähnliches handelt, dürfte es einem Angler irgendwie abgerissen sein.

Also Nix Aalschnur oder Reißen.

Wollt ihr Euch jetzt selber abschaffen.|supergri

Mei, wie Feindbilder doch den Blick verschleiern können. Peinlich, peinlich.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

@Ralf....

Drako-Systeme ohne Widerhaken in Einzelhakenausführung?
Das wär mir neu....

Bei den Feindbildern kann ich dir nich folgen..... Mach mal bitte den Erklärbär..


----------



## rainerle (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Drachkovic mit 4 Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken an Nylon ohne Stahl und Draht  -  da muss mir bei der "Weiterentwicklung" des Drachkovic einiges entgangen sein. Ich glaub ich muss mich mal wieder öfters dem Zocken auf Zander und Hecht widmen|kopfkrat

Edit: sorry nicht nur 4 sondern 6 Einzelhaken  --  der Raubfischspezi wollte wohl 100 % sicher gehen und nichts hat's geholfen. Wie lang wohl der Köfi war um 6 Haken unterzubringen?


----------



## -GT- (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



Duke Nukem schrieb:


> Hintergrund ist ein Tauchanzug vermutlich vom Hersteller Camaro.



Wie erkennt man daraus einen Tauchanzug und dessen Hersteller ? 

Für mich sieht´s wie ein feinmaschiger Kescher aus .

Was ich an diesem System nicht ganz erkennen kann ist das bleiartige Gebilde in der Mitte. Fraglich sowieso warum da Einzelhaken ohne Widerhaken dran hängen. Sieht eher so aus als hätten die einzelnen Haken irgendwas gehakt was noch unter Wasser hing, bevor es den Karpfen erwischt hat.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Nur der Sicherheit halber....

Mit Hintergrund meint ich nicht das was auf dem Bild hinter dem Fisch zusehen ist.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Ich weiß nicht wie das System oder die Angelart heisst,
aber es gibt doch da was, was z.B. im Mittelmeer verwendet wird... 

Viele Haken + einen großen Laib Brot o.ä. dann mit schmackes rausfeuern und warten was an den Haken hängen bleibt. 

Sowas in der Richtung könnte das sein, oder?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

So'n Meeräschen-Hakenbündel?

Könnte sein.|kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

In Rätseln ihr beide schreibt....


----------



## DerMayor (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Finde an unserem Vereinsgewässer auch wöchentlich Aalschnüre und andere illegal ausgelegte Schnüre... Wer weiss wieviele Fische schon Kontakt mit denen gemacht haben... Man bekommt zwar Hass auf solche "Menschen" aber machen kann man nix...


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> In Rätseln ihr beide schreibt....



Hallo Gunnar!
War nicht meine Absicht? 
Was war missverständlich?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> In Rätseln ihr beide schreibt....




Am Mittelmeer angelt man die sehr schwer zu fangenden dicklippigen Meeräschen mit einem großen Stück Brot an dem die Viecher immer nur zupfen, indem man das Stück Brot mit einem "Hakengewirr" einwickelt und wartet bis eine daran hängen bleibt weil sie statt dem Brot den Haken erwischt hat.
:m


----------



## Jose (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

wärs eine grundel gäbs kein gedöns ...#q


----------



## Gunnar. (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Hi Franz,

Schon gut..

Ist nur weil ich euch bei den "Montagen" nicht folgen kann.
Was ihr da beschreibt kenn ich nicht .. daher....


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

mit was für Knoten sind die Haken eigentlich gebunden?
Irgendwie kenn ich die Form nich- 
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Guten Abend an Alle
watn Betrieb hier#h#h


----------



## Gunnar. (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Ahhhhhhh , 
Nun hab ich das begriffen.
Danke Andi..

@Jose,
Das einzige Gedöns bisher ist dein Beitrag.
Unterlass das bitte...


----------



## orillio397 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Alos ich würde sagen da hat ein ganz schlauer gedacht mehr Haken an der Leine größere Chancen was zu fangen... Sieht nach ner Grundmontage aus mit mehreren Haken.


----------



## rainerle (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

@ Jose

ist mir eigentlich relativ "Jacke" was an dem Zeugs für ein Fisch hängt (und niemand hat geschrieben: ist ne Sauerei das da ein   K a r p f e n   dran hängt). 

Da ich oft mit meinem Jung (12J.) und mit den Hunden am Wasser bin regt mich sowas generell auf. Genauso wie jeder Schei.ß rostige Haken, welcher an irgendwelchen Angelplätzen rumliegt. Heute hängt an Fisch an so einem Teil, morgen eine Ente, übermorgen ein Hund und dann hat man so ein Teil als Zehenpiercing an sich selbst. Macht dann bestimmt eine schöne Schlagzeile in der lokalen Zeitung:

Badegast von mehreren Haken gepierced   -  Behörden denken über ein Fischereiverbot für den See XY nach!


----------



## Lorenz (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Am Mittelmeer angelt man die sehr schwer zu fangenden dicklippigen Meeräschen...



Anderswo offenbar auch, siehe "Owner carp rig" 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carp-Hook-OWNER-Carp-Rig-K-298-No-16-3-piece-set-/200591956212


----------



## Gunnar. (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Bisher läuft das hier sehr ruhig an.
Mir bluten bei diesem Bilde die Augen. Einigen anderen sicher auch.

Allerdings möcht ich hier keine Wut und Entrüstungsbeiträge lesen.Das Ist weder in meinem Sinne noch Ziel diesens Threads.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn es hier weiterhin ruhig bleibt.

Meinen Dank schonmal an alle die meiner Bitte befolgen.


----------



## Jose (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...Mir bluten bei diesem Bilde die Augen...



tja, da verliert man schon mal den klaren blick.

ich könnte jede woche mindestens zwei solcher bilder einstellen, vögel, fische...

aber erst bei nem karpfen, da spritzt das blut aus den augen.

bei 'ner grundel gäbs nicht so ein gedöns


----------



## kati48268 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

OT: 



Lorenz schrieb:


> Anderswo offenbar auch, siehe "Owner carp rig"
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carp-Hook-OWNER-Carp-Rig-K-298-No-16-3-piece-set-/200591956212


Also die von Südländern selbstgebastelte 'Meeräschen-Brotkugel' hab ich ja schon gesehen, aber diese Fertigvariante noch nicht...  Ist das aus 'ner Gummischnur gebunden?


----------



## Lorenz (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Also die von Südländern selbstgebastelte 'Meeräschen-Brotkugel' hab ich ja schon gesehen, aber diese Fertigvariante noch nicht...  *Ist das aus 'ner Gummischnur gebunden?*



Ich vermute so spontan mal aus irgendeinem weichen Geflecht...#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Sorry, ging nicht früher.

Bei uns hat sich für solche Name der Begriff Drachkovitch eingebürgert, Obwol ein original Drachkovitch eine ganz bestimmte Bauart hat.

Was der Karpfen da um das Maul herum hat, ist ein System zum Spinnfiuschen mit totem Ködefisch.

Die kleine Blei- oder Stahlkappe kommt vor oder ins Maul des Köfis und dient der Stabilisierung damit der Köfi beim stop schön Kopf voran nach unten taumelt. die Einzelhaken dienen dem Halt des Köfis beim auswerfen, der Zwilling oder Drilling (kann ich nicht genau erkennen, und das können auch zwei Zwillinge/Drillinge sein, einer im Bereich der Rückenflosse, einer weiter hinten) ist die eigentliche Anbisstelle. Warum das keine Widerhaken dran sind kann ich nicht sagen, vielleicht ist da das Angeln mit Widerhaken verboten. Ein Stahlvorfach oder ein starkes monofil wurde als Vorfach verwendet, die Hauptschnur scheint eine multifile zu sein. Insgesamt eine fast überall als waidgerecht eingestufte Montage, insbesondere ob der fehlenden Widerhaken, was zudem klar gegen illegale Reiß- oder Legemontagen spricht.


Was hier zu sehen ist, ist die abgerissene Monatage eines Anglers.

So wie jedem von und Karpfenmontagen, Jigs, Wobbler oder sonstwas abreißen, im Wasser verbleiben und eine potentielle Gefahr für alle im und auf dem Wasser lebenden Tiere sind. 

Was mich aufregt ist nicht das Mitleid mit dem Fisch, sondern die blinde Schreierei wegen illegaler und nicht waidgerechter Fischereimethoden.

Sowas, oder sowas ähnliches kann *jeder *Angler anrichten, dem eine Montage abreißt.


Nachtrag:

Die Systeme zum Meeräschenfang mit Brötchen oder Brot sehen anders aus und haben vor allem keine beschwerung, weil die Teile an der Oberfläche schwimmen sollen. Auch sind die Haken wesentlich kleiner.


----------



## rainerle (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Sorry Ralle,

aber ich seh auf dem Bild auf jedenfall 5 an Monofil angebundene Einzelhaken - der 6 kann/mag /ist vielleicht ein Zwilling (sein)  -  mit Drachkovic oder ähnlichen hat das m.M.n. nichts zu tun  und das man ein Drachkovic zum Spinfischen mit totem Köfi verwendet dürfte den wenigsten hier etwas Neues sein. Wie das System mit 5 Einzelhaken am Monofil zusammengeführt werden soll (wenn es denn ein Drachkovic wäre) erschließt sich mir auch nicht ganz. Aber sich hast Du dafür eine logische Erklärung.


----------



## Mac69 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Hi Ho,

ich habe mir das Pic mal mit PS aufgezogen-komme da allerdings auch nicht weiter.

Natürlich könnte es ne Reiss/Legemontage oder ähnliches sein....aber genauso gut wäre ein selbstgebasteltes System mit "Bleikopf" möglich-schon die dollsten Konstruktionen gesehen-wie schon angesprochen ,verstehe ich auch nicht wie das monofile Teil verbunden ist-da man aber trotz Vergrösserung nichts genauses sieht bleibt alles Spekulation...

Gruss

Mac


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Sorry Ralle,
> 
> aber ich seh auf dem Bild auf jedenfall 5 an Monofil angebundene Einzelhaken - der 6 kann/mag /ist vielleicht ein Zwilling (sein)  -  mit Drachkovic oder ähnlichen hat das m.M.n. nichts zu tun  und das man ein Drachkovic zum Spinfischen mit totem Köfi verwendet dürfte den wenigsten hier etwas Neues sein. Wie das System mit 5 Einzelhaken am Monofil zusammengeführt werden soll (wenn es denn ein Drachkovic wäre) erschließt sich mir auch nicht ganz. Aber sich hast Du dafür eine logische Erklärung.



Kein Grund für Sorry,

in Frankreich sind solche Systeme z.B. ziemlich verbreitet.

Die Einzelhaken dienen nicht zum haken des Fisches, sondern nur zum festhalten/sichern des Köfis. Sie sind mit sehr kurzer Schnur direkt oberhalb des Bleikopfes angeknotet. Vom Bleikopf weg führt auch ein längeres Stück Schnur/Stahl, an dem ein oder Zwei Zwillinge oder Drillinge befestigt sind. Die dienen dann dem Haken des Zielfisches. Ebenfaals vom Bleikopf weg führt ein Vorfach, welches in einem Wirbel endet. Daran knotet man die Hauptschnur.

Ich will mal kucken ob ich in Google nicht eine Abbildung finde.

Ich nehme an, dass der  Fisch sich irgendwie in der abgerissenen Hauptschnur verfangen hat wobei sich die Montage letztlich im Kopfbereich eingehakt hat.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



> Was mich aufregt ist nicht das Mitleid mit dem Fisch, sondern die blinde Schreierei wegen illegaler und nicht waidgerechter Fischereimethoden.


 
Wo sind denn hier die Schreierein?
Ich lese hier nur Überlegungen zum "verwendeten  System"
Mehr wollt ich doch garnicht.......


----------



## moe*deluxe (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Mich persönlich spricht dieses Thema jetzt nicht zwingend an, klar tut einem der Fisch irgendwie Leid, aber ich habe auch schon ganz andere Sachen gesehen. Versenkte Ziegelsteine mit Aalschnüren wo zig verweste Fischte dranhingen etc. Es ist uns glaube ich allen bewusst, das wir als Sportfischer Vorbilder sind, genauso ist uns bewusst das es so einige schwarze Schafe gibt. Egal wie oft wir auf irgendwelchen Plattformen so was diskutieren, es wird nichts ändern. Jeder ist für sich selbst verantwortlich und ich persönlich sammle auch den Unrat von anderen ein, genauso wie es für mich selbstverständlich ist einen Aschenbecher zum angeln mitzunehmen.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Hallo Leute,

Danke für die vielen Mails.
Ich antworte hier ersteinmal stellvertretend für alle mit einer Bitte.

*Bitte - bitte schreibt hier in diesem Thread nur etwas zum eigentlichen Thema.*

Ps.Würde micht freuen wenn die Mods meine Bitte , auch wenn sie ot ist, stehen lassen. Es reicht wenn sich die Unruhe allein auf meine Person bezieht

Nachtrag , da sonst kein Zusammenhang zu erkennen ist.
Es gabe eine OT Auereindersetzung meinerseits mit den Regularien.*Damit niemand da hereingezogen wird habe ich obrige Bitte verfasst*.
Diese Beiträge wurden gelöscht.Damit ist dieses Anglegenheit hier vorbei. Trotzdem möchte ich meine Bitte nach Thementreue aufrechterhalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Passt scho...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wo sind denn hier die Schreierein?
> Ich lese hier nur Überlegungen zum "verwendeten  System"
> Mehr wollt ich doch garnicht.......



Och Gunnar....

Das ist ein schlimmes Bild von einem arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogenen Fisch.

Das wird von den meisten sofort mit illegalen oder fraglichen Methoden in Verbindung gebracht. Schließlich geht der größte Teil der Vermutungen dahin.

Ich hab in meinem Anglerleben sicher hunderte Meter Schnur in irgendwelchen Gewässern abgerissen, Dutzende von Montagen, Wobblern, Spinnern verloren.
Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviele Fische, Vögel oder sonstige Getier sich darin verfangen hat. 

Ein richtig dicker Marlin schwimmt (vermutlich nicht mehr) mit einem Hakensystem im Maul durch den Indischen Ozean, weil ein blöder Hai meinte nach über drei Stunden Drill den über das Vorfach auf die Hauptschnur gerutschten Köderfisch fressen zu müssen und dabei die Schnur glatt durchgebissen hat. Vermutlich ist der Marlin elendig verreckt. Scheixxe.

Wieviele Hechte oder sonstige mit Spinnködern gehakte Fische gehen mit zugenageltem Schlund verloren und hinterlassen nix außer einem Scheixgefühl?

Das nimmt man als Angler wissentlich in Kauf. Jeder von uns.

Und ich finde es einfach unehrlich wenn man sich, so man dann ein solches Resultat mal vor Augen geführt bekommt, sich dahin flüchtet, dass das höchstwahrscheinlich durch illegale Methoden verursacht wurde. Das suggeriert unterschwellig, dass "ich" für solche Folgen sicher nie verantwortlich sein kann.

Doch, sowas kann jeder von uns anrichten und hat es höchstwahrscheinlich auch schon mal getan.

Nachtrag.

Das geht nicht dagegen, dass Du das Thema eröffnet hast. Ist gar nicht schlecht, wenn wir mal gezeigt bekommen, was wir so anrichten können und hilft vielleicht, den Knoten oder die Schnur nochmal zu prüfen, bevor wir anfangen zu angeln.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



> Ich will mal kucken ob ich in Google nicht eine Abbildung finde.



Das wäre nett, Ralf. 
Ich kenne so ein System nämlich auch nicht und mich würde mal interessieren wie sowas aussieht, wenns nicht grad verwurschtelt ist.


----------



## Gunnar. (23. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Rehi Ralf,


> Das geht nicht dagegen, dass Du das Thema eröffnet hast. Ist gar nicht schlecht, *wenn wir mal gezeigt bekommen, was wir so anrichten können* und hilft vielleicht, den Knoten oder die Schnur nochmal zu prüfen, bevor wir anfangen zu angeln.


Danke für diese Einschätzung.
Neben der Frage nach der eigentlichen "Entstehungsgeschichte" des Bildes gehen meine Gedanken eine ähnliche Richtung..


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Ich finde in Google leider nix. Kann sein dass die inDeutschland nicht gehandelt werden, weil die Haken als Anbißstelle gewertet werden.
Mein Französischkenntnisse reichen leider nicht aus, um da zu suchen.

Hab mal ne Zeichnung gemacht. Die gibt es in allen Varianten plus Selbstbauten.

Übrigens hab ich das Bild inzwischen auch in einem Französischen Forum gefunden. Versteh leider nicht was die da schreiben.


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

@ Ralle 24, #h

du hast ja recht.   Jeder von uns hat schon Köder, gleich welcher Art, mit Schnur verloren. Durchaus auch mal mit einem Fisch am anderen Ende. Ich glaube aber auch, dass den meisten hier und ich schließe mich da nicht aus, durchaus bewust ist, dass solche "Vorfälle" passieren können. Das die Qualität des *gesamten* Tackle von guter oder sehr guter Güte sein sollte, um genau solche Vorfälle zu minimalisieren, sehe ich persönlich als selbstverständlich an. 
Doch darum ging es in Gunnar´s 1. Post ja nicht. Er und die meisten anderen Poster sind ja davon ausgegangen, dass der Fisch einem "illegalen" Fischzug erlegen ist. Und genau das ist das miese daran.
Das es sich, dank Deiner "Aufklärungsarbeit", nicht um eine Aalschnur handelt, war sicherlich den meisten neu. Mir auch! Danke für den Hinweis. #6

Es gab da noch einen Post zum Vergleich mit der Grundel. |kopfkrat
#d#d#d
Es ging Gunnar sicherlich darum, auf die möglichen Auswirkungen von illegalen Fischereipraktiken hinzuweisen und zu hinterfragen, um welche "Fangmethode" es sich hierbei handelte, bei der dieser Fisch sein Leben lassen mußte. 

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Gunnar. (23. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Hi Rolf,

Da unterliegst du einen Irrtum.

Dieses Bild geistert durchviele Foren. 
Nur keiner weiß anscheinend was genaues darüber.
Ich suche so eine Art Kronzeuge der genau weiß wie . wo . unter welchen Umständen dieses Bild entstanden ist.

Um mehr geht es mir nicht.


----------



## rainerle (23. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Dere,

die Zeichnung von Ralle macht da schon Sinn - jetzt erklärt sich mir dann auch, weshalb bei dieses "Rig" der obligatorische Befestigungsdraht, welcher durch den Bleikopf gezogen wird, fehlt.


----------



## Gunnar. (23. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Hallo,

Nur ,  das fehlen der Widerhaken .... das macht für mich keinen Sinn...


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Nur ,  das fehlen der Widerhaken .... das macht für mich keinen Sinn...




Wieso ? Man weiß nicht wo das Foto gemacht wurde. Vielleicht ist dort das angeln mit Widerhaken verboten.#c

Für mich ist es jedenfalls eher Hinweis auf ein legales Vorgehen, denn wer illegale Methoden verwendet, würde sicher nicht auf Widerhaken verzichten.


----------



## Gunnar. (23. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Hi Ralf,

Ist mir Wurscht ob legal oder nicht.
Hierbei interessiert mich das rein "technische" dieser Montage...

Haken ohne Widerhaken haben doch den Sinn die Fisch nicht unnötig zu verletzen  bzw das der Fisch im Falle eines Schnurbruches den Haken ganzleicht "verlieren" kann. Genau das aber ergibt bei dieser Montage keinen Sinn. Das Ding ist doch nicht für C&R ausgelegt. Warum dann ohne Widerhaken?


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> 
> Ist mir Wurscht ob legal oder nicht.
> Hierbei interessiert mich das rein "technische" dieser Montage...
> ...



Gunnar, willste mich zanken ? 

Natürlich ist so eine Montage für einen schonenden Fang geeignet. Die Anbisstellen sind ein oder zwei Zwillinge/Drillinge. Die bis zu vier Einzelhaken dienen dazu den Köfi zu halten und fassen normalerweise nicht im Maul des Räubers.

Kuck Dir doch mal unsere gebräuchlichen Wobbler an. Die haben teils drei Drillinge *mit* Widerhaken und werden auch von C&R Anhängern benutzt. 

Der Karpfen auf dem Foto ist m.M. nach irgendwie unglücklich in so eine abgerissene Montage geraten.


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Mal eine kleine Verständnissfrage:

Die Haken ohne Widerhaken sind nach der o.a. Zeichnung doch diejenigen, die den Köder im System fixieren, oder?

Sofern diese unter zug montiert wurden, können die sich ja nicht ohne weiteres aus dem Köderfisch lösen.

Entspannt man nach dem angeln die Montage, lassen sich die Haken ohne großes geprokel aus dem Köderfisch lösen--- die sonst recht große Schmiererei mit der Zange und zerrupfen des Köderfischs entfällt- saubere Sache!

Oder hab ich die Konstruktion als Ganzes missverstanden???


----------



## Gunnar. (23. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Ach Ralf , mich nach zanken zu fragen kommt in diesem Thread grade nicht gut 
Ich stell nur böde Fragen da ich Konstruktion und Wirkungsweise nicht kenne


----------



## Fr33 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Servus,

also mal meine bescheidene Meinung. Ich habe sowas bereits gesehn - und zwar kursieren im Netz recht alte Videos (Faszination Karpfenangeln oder so ähnlich auf den frühen 90er Jahren). Da gab es eine Stelle im Video, wo mal eine ganz klassische und längt überholte Methode zum Fang seines Karpfens zu sehen war.

Bin mir eigentlich zu 100% sicher, dass es die selbe Methode war. Ist ähnlich wie das Meeräschen Rig bzw. das Carp Rig aus Ebay (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Carp-Hook-OWNER-Carp-Rig-K-298-No-16-3-piece-set-/200591956212).

Auf die Spirale oder einer anderen Befestigung kommt ein zäher Brotteig, der muss wirklich kleben wie Beton. An die Haken kommen kleinere Kugeln des Teiges und/oder andere Köder wie Wurm, Mais, Partikel, Käse usw.... das ganze wird ausgeworfen und liegen gelassen. Der fette Futterklumpen löst sich langsam auf und größere Fische (Karpfen etc.) saugen die nur ein paar cm weiter entfernten Brocken auf, die nen Haken haben. Im grunde so ne sehr alte Art des Feederns - nur eben darauf ausgelegt, möglichst was für die Pfanne zu fangen.

Ein Drachkovic System oder ein anderes System ist das def. nicht. Das ist für das auslegen von mehreren Anbissstellen gleichzeitig ausgelegt.

Widerhakenlos macht in meinen Augen nur EINEN Sinn - die anderen Haken schnell wieder aus dem Kescher zu pulen!


----------



## rainerle (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Dere,

das Owner-System aus der Bucht hat schon eine ziemliche Ähnlichkeit. Ich bin da irgendwo hin und her gerissen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Vielleicht wars ja aber auch nur ein Peta-Jünger der etwas zurechtbegastelt hat um die Angler in Verruf zu bringen - who know`s ?
Einen Verein der tausende von Tieren "euthanisiert" ( http://www.petatotettiere.de/ ) kann man doch auch sowas zumuten.

Das hätte doch auch den Vorteil das wir uns wieder auf ein gemeinsames Feindbild einschiessen könnten ;-))


----------



## Siever (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Ich verstehe diesen Hype um dieses Bild ehrlich gesagt nicht... . 

Ich meine für den Karpfen ist es wirklich mies und tragisch, aber wir Angler riskieren solche Umstände, sobald wir ans Wasser gehen. Um so etwas zu verhindern kann man nur eins tun: nicht angeln. Natürlich möchte ich so etwas vermeiden und wer einem Fisch so etwas bewusst antut, hat nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun. Aber ausschließen, dass bisher ein Fisch wegen einer von mir abgerissenen Montage elendig verreckt ist, kann ich leider nicht. Bin ich deswegen ein schlechterer Mensch? Ich glaube, dass Angler und Jäger bewusster mit Tieren umgehen (und diese auch essen) als es der Durchschnittsbürger tut.

Das Bild macht leider bei Fatzebook die Riesenwelle. Alle schreien "Ah" und "Ihh" und "wie kann man nur" und so weiter. Und nach Ausschalten des Rechners geht man gemütlich zu Mc`s und zieht sich Chickennuggets und Bigmacs rein ohne auch nur annähernd daran zu denken, dass dafür irgendwelche Tiere unter möglicherweise noch beschixxeneren Umständen für herhalten mussten. Man muss gewisse Dinge nur öffentlichkeitswirksam verkaufen. Durch dieses Bild steht natürlich irgendein Angler dumm da. Und dadurch, dass auf dem Bild noch ein Karpfen, also ein besonders schöner Fisch ist, wird das ganze noch dramtischer. Der Mensch hat meist einfach keinen Respekt vor dem Leben generell sondern sortiert den Wert eines Lebens anhand gewisser Tiersorten... . So ist es, die Welt ist furchtbar ungerecht... . Ach, was reg ich mich eigentlich auf... .
Um es mit den Worten eines zur Zeit beliebten Radiosongs zu Ende zu bringen:
[Ironie an] Montagen können abreissen, Fische dran sterben- Angeln? Leider geil... [Ironie aus]


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diesen Hype um dieses Bild ehrlich gesagt nicht... .
> 
> Ich meine für den Karpfen ist es wirklich mies und tragisch, aber wir Angler riskieren solche Umstände, sobald wir ans Wasser gehen. Um so etwas zu verhindern kann man nur eins tun: nicht angeln. Natürlich möchte ich so etwas vermeiden und wer einem Fisch so etwas bewusst antut, hat nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun. Aber ausschließen, dass bisher ein Fisch wegen einer von mir abgerissenen Montage elendig verreckt ist, kann ich leider nicht. Bin ich deswegen ein schlechterer Mensch? Ich glaube, dass Angler und Jäger bewusster mit Tieren umgehen (und diese auch essen) als es der Durchschnittsbürger tut.
> 
> ...




Es sind nicht nur Angler.

Ich finde bei meinen Waldspaziergängen immer häufiger meterlange Strippen von Geschenkbändern, die irgendwelche Hammel an Luftballons knoten, die dann bei Kindergeburtstagen o.ä. zu dutzenden steigen gelassen werden und irgendwo in der Botanik runterkommen.

Unverrottbare Todesfallen für alles mögliche Getier. 

Zeig denen das Foto hier und Du wirst dich vor Empörung nicht retten können.


----------



## Siever (24. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es sind nicht nur Angler.


Das wollte ich eigentlich aussagen Es sind eben Menschen. Und die Menschen sind, wie sie sind... .


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Rolf,
> 
> Da unterliegst du einen Irrtum.
> 
> ...



Moin Gunnar, #h

Deinem 1. Post nach suchst Du nicht nur nach dem Ursprung des Bildes. #d
Du hinterfragst auch die Methode die dahinter steht. Z.B. Aalschnur etc. |rolleyes
Und genau darum ging es in meinen Ausführungen.
Nun hat sich ja einiges erhellendes in den Posts ergeben.
Ich kenne die genannten Montagen nicht. Aber ein Angler lernt nie aus. 

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Gunnar. (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*

Nabend Rolf,

Nach ner Methode hab ich nie gefragt.
Die Eingangsfrage war welcher Montage der Fisch zum Opfergefallen war.
Mit Opfer ist nicht gemeint das der Fische mit dieser Todesmontage beangelt wurde sondern das er sich darin verhäddert hat.

Leider hab ich das im Eingabgsbeitrag nicht deutlich hervorgehoben.So mußt ich mir die unmöglichsten Unterstellungen gefallen lassen.
Einer schrieb mir ne Mail mit den Vorwurf ich würde solch Montagen selber nutzen und wolle nun so eine Art Anleitung hier einstellen.
Mir soviel Blödheit hatte ich nun wirklich nicht gerechnet....


----------



## mefohunter84 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand den Hintergrund von diesem Bild?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend Rolf,
> 
> Nach ner Methode hab ich nie gefragt.
> Die Eingangsfrage war welcher Montage der Fisch zum Opfergefallen war.
> ...




Joh Gunnar. Montage war der richtige Begriff. Den habe ich auch gemeint. |rolleyes
Ach was soll´s. Und was die Unterstellungen gegen Dich angehen, .......  #d ...... |bla:|bla:|bla:

TL

Rolf   #h


----------

